# 2040 tubing



## Northerner

I got some 2040 tubing a short while ago and I now like the stuff. It's very stretchy and shoots quite well for the light draw weight. The double 2040 at 7" seems to be the same as single 1745s. Below are some tests that I just finished with some broken in tubes. A DanKung Palm Thunder and a Terminator frame were used for the tests.

*3/8" Steel Ammo with 32" draw length *

7" double 2040 = 184 fps

7" single 1745 = 184 fps

6 1/4" double Tex tube = 181 fps

7" double 1842 = 210 fps

*Notes *- The single 1745s had 1 1/4" loops at the fork. A fresh set of single 1745s will sometimes do a bit better at 185-190 fps. The double 2040s should be able to do closer to 190fps if cut a tiny bit shorter. I'm fine with 180-190 fps for 10m plinking with long band life.

*7 1/2" single 2040 with 32" draw length*

1/4" steel = 200 fps

5/16" steel = 183 fps

3/8" steel = 162 fps

The single 2040 is great for the light ammo. It shoots .177cal BBs okay too. But I prefer the 1/4" steel. Draw weight is very light.


----------



## mr. green

Thanks for sharing your info, Northerner.

Question, does your single 2040 also have a 1 1/4" loop at the fork? Do you get hand slaps when shooting BB's ?.....how about 1/4" steel?


----------



## NaturalFork

Thanks for sharing your findings. I am wondering what double 1745 speeds are.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Mr. Green,

Yep, the 2040 singles also have a 1 1/4" loop at the fork. I forgot to mention that detail.

I just finished shooting some small ammo to check for hand slaps. With 20 shots using 1/4" ammo I got two little rebound spanks on my thumb that were not painful at all. With 20 shots using BBs I got a few more spanks but some were on my index finger. They didn't hurt at all and I might not even have noticed them if I wasn't focused on feeling the slaps. Sometimes I'll shoot many shots with BBs without any sort of slap at all.

1/4" steel = 203 fps

.177cal BB = 214 fps

The 1/4" steel weighs 16 grains while the .177 BBs are only 5 or 6 grains. The 1/4" ammo gives almost triple the energy output (0.55 fpe vs 1.46 fpe). I seem to shoot the 1/4" more accurately. Possibly the small BBs require perfect shooting form for top accuracy. I'm definitely doing better with the BBs than I was during earlier shooting sessions.

Attached is a pic of the 3 frames that I prefer for the small Chinese tubes... Bat-1, Terminator, Palm Thunder.


----------



## Northerner

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks for sharing your findings. I am wondering what double 1745 speeds are.


The 1745 double will do about the same as 1842s when using 56 grain 3/8" steel. It's overpowered for the light ammo. With a 32" draw, the speed should be 195-210 fps depending on the pouch weight, age of rubber, rubber variations, and whether you flip a little. The double 1745s will excel with heavier ammo like .44 lead. or 1/2" steel (approx 130 grains). You should get around 175-180 fps with this heavier ammo and closer to 9 or 10 fpe. It's not something that i would use for high volume plinking. My thumb would rebel on me.


----------



## reset

I could be wrong but i think that with the light weight .177 bb's if a guy wants to be accurate up to say 25-30 feet you need some speed. In the past i used slower bands and lost my accuracy. My 3/8 wide latex or tbg's cut to about 6.5" draw @ 32"seems to instantly get me more accurate.

Wondering if 2040's at 200fps with bb's is fast enough to be real accurate and if it can penetrate pop cans still?

If so i might give 2040 a try.


----------



## Northerner

Nope, 200-215 fps with .177 BBs doesn't penetrate pop cans from 28'. I just tried several shots and got nice dents and bouncing cans but no holes. I'll have to try shortening the tubes to 7" (or maybe less) to see if it will be enough to punch holes.


----------



## jmd

Have you found any use for single 1842s? I ask because I have quite a bit of 2040 and 1842 and I'm trying to figure out their best use.

Could full-looped 1842 give decent hunting power with .44 lead, or would it be better to buy some 1745? I have some .44 lead coming in the mail so I'm curious.


----------



## Northerner

jmd said:


> Have you found any use for single 1842s? I ask because I have quite a bit of 2040 and 1842 and I'm trying to figure out their best use.
> 
> Could full-looped 1842 give decent hunting power with .44 lead, or would it be better to buy some 1745? I have some .44 lead coming in the mail so I'm curious.


A while ago I tested 1842 singles. They work well with 3/8" steel when cut to 6 1/2" to 7" with small 1 1/4" loops at the fork. Velocity was mid 180s. Great for plinking.

I just tested the same 7" x 1842 full loops with lead ammo and my 32" draw length. The .44" lead did 173 fps and .375" lead did 198 fps on average. Full looped 1745s would maybe give another 5-8 fps with the heavy .44" lead.


----------



## Northerner

reset said:


> I could be wrong but i think that with the light weight .177 bb's if a guy wants to be accurate up to say 25-30 feet you need some speed. In the past i used slower bands and lost my accuracy. My 3/8 wide latex or tbg's cut to about 6.5" draw @ 32"seems to instantly get me more accurate.
> 
> Wondering if 2040's at 200fps with bb's is fast enough to be real accurate and if it can penetrate pop cans still?
> 
> If so i might give 2040 a try.


I shortened the 2040s down to 6" without loops. They are installed on a poly frame with holes through the forks. With my 32" draw length I'm pushing the tubes at 533%. They feel quite stretched and I wouldn't want to go much shorter. I'm not sure how they will last with this sort of elongation but they push a little .177 BB at 225 fps. From 28' a BB will blast through one side of an empty Coke can.


----------



## reset

Northerner said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but i think that with the light weight .177 bb's if a guy wants to be accurate up to say 25-30 feet you need some speed. In the past i used slower bands and lost my accuracy. My 3/8 wide latex or tbg's cut to about 6.5" draw @ 32"seems to instantly get me more accurate.
> 
> Wondering if 2040's at 200fps with bb's is fast enough to be real accurate and if it can penetrate pop cans still?
> 
> If so i might give 2040 a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I shortened the 2040s down to 6" without loops. They are installed on a poly frame with holes through the forks. With my 32" draw length I'm pushing the tubes at 533%. They feel quite stretched and I wouldn't want to go much shorter. I'm not sure how they will last with this sort of elongation but they push a little .177 BB at 225 fps. From 28' a BB will blast through one side of an empty Coke can.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Think ill just stick to my bands then although 225 is pretty quick. Im pretty satisfied with my bands longetivity.


----------

